# Up close and personal



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)

Taken with my Olympus c-700


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2004)

That is a good good shot.  A turkey is one of the harder critters to get a good picture of.  To this day, I've not taken very many turkey shots that are usable for anything other than cluttering the hard drive up.  Turkeys move so much and so quick that you just have to be fast to get a good one.

 Skipper


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad to see someone has finally met AAA dawg!   He will never see this he only looks in the political forum!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Glad to see someone has finally met AAA dawg!   He will never see this he only looks in the political forum!!




ROTFLMBO


----------



## mike bell (Oct 28, 2004)

Is that c-700 a digital?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes.  It is a 2 year old model.


----------



## shotgun (Oct 29, 2004)

Thats a great shot thanks for sharing!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Man-O-Man!!!!!!!!!*

That is "sho-nuff" a close up!!!!!!!!!!

"SMILE"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2004)

*Not quite as "up close and personal"*

but an example of an C700uz 10X, taken thru a plate glass window of my yard deer  

Tim, every time I see that pic I am amazed  

leo


----------



## pendy (Oct 31, 2004)

*Leo*

what a great pic.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 1, 2004)

Beautiful Leo!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## early riser (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah you were   .

e.r.


----------

